# Guppy In Labor for more than 24 hours?



## DrMiller357 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a 10gallon set up with 2 prego guppys. It has lots of floating fake plants in it. I feed the guppys alot to hopfully keep them away from any fry but also keep a close eye on the tank. yesterday i found one fry in the tank so i watched it for a few hours, on and off, but didnt see any more, both the guppys still look prego and i cant tell wich one it was. should i be worried or is it normal for 1 to come out more than 24 hours before the others?


P.S. I have a 2g fry tank wich i put it in with 3 others that i found(i should say survived) the main tank after coming back from vacation. It couldnt be from the same guppy because the prego ones were my sisters that i just put in my tank after vacation.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I have had a PLATY go into "labor" for over 48 hours and she died... She was old though...


----------



## DrMiller357 (Apr 1, 2011)

aw man, im not sure how old mine is but i dont wana take any chances, is there any way i could help my guppy along? ive read somwhere that feeding them peas can help, has anyone done somthing like that or similar?


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

In my experience it's not unusual for guppys to have a fry over a day or two. There also could have been more that were eaten, look closely in the gravel too as the instinct seems to be to bury themselves there too. Some guppys always seem to be about to give birth once they get to adulthood too.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

It would help if you stayed away from her except for feeding and checking out once in a while... The female NEEDS a place to hide so she can get away from eyes watching her. (males will stay next to her because they guess there's something going on...)


----------



## DrMiller357 (Apr 1, 2011)

Its now been 48+ hours sence the fry i found

The tank is bare bottum but there is tons of fake plants on the top that she seems to be hiding in somtimes(but enough to let the fry get away from the mom). She is not as stressed as i would expect, i see her jump/twich around somtimes but then she just starts doing normal things again. I would say that the rest were probly just eaten but she still looks prego. 

Im not sure what to think.. fluke fry? or troubled labor?


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

If she is not stressed, is eating and acting normaly, it may just be you have a fat fish. Just be patient and keep an eye on her, there may be more to come but can be some time.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hurry....call the OBGYN...hmmmmm...how do you know it is in labor ? are you sure it is in labor ?...is the male in labor with her ? how do you determine when labor is starting ?

I breed black moscow gupppies....24 gallon totes..lots of hornwort(lots...not just 10 stems or so)...feed them and ignore them...
i will be putting some up for sale fairly soon...
i will most likely be holding back on the mosaic black moscows for awhile until i have a good supply of them..


----------



## DrMiller357 (Apr 1, 2011)

Well i'm no expert but i assumed that when the guppy has a fry its a pretty good indicator that she is in labor.....

like i said though she hasn't had more and still looks prego. there are tons of fake floating and sunken plants in the tank.

I'm looking for info on how guppy's have fry, aka time period, what to look for, if i should be worried that she didn't have more or if its no big deal and she will have the rest later.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

If she's acting normaly and eating I wouldn't worry too much about her


----------



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have had my guppies breed a few times, i have read and slightly seen that when the female starts eating that she will start to give birth (approx 12 hrs). It's hard to tell though cause sometimes she'll come up and look like she's eating and then just spit it out. Hope this helps some.


----------



## lynmccoy (Jun 22, 2011)

Try turning the hood light off. It works for my mammas. They can be swimming around stressed out and when I turn off the light they go to the bottom and have their babies. I have a small 5g tank that I bought at WalMart with everything included for $14.97 and after she has her babies then I put her back into the big tank. The fry are safe in the little tank.


----------



## lynmccoy (Jun 22, 2011)

*black and mosaic guppy*



lohachata said:


> hurry....call the OBGYN...hmmmmm...how do you know it is in labor ? are you sure it is in labor ?...is the male in labor with her ? how do you determine when labor is starting ?
> 
> I breed black moscow gupppies....24 gallon totes..lots of hornwort(lots...not just 10 stems or so)...feed them and ignore them...
> i will be putting some up for sale fairly soon...
> i will most likely be holding back on the mosaic black moscows for awhile until i have a good supply of them..


When you get ready to sell some, could you let me know? Moscows are my favorite kinds of guppies.


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

make sure shes using a proper breathing technique and tell her to puuusssshhhh.... and on the serious side shes probably isnt confortable because of the other guppy so i would add more decoration to the tank and just keep the lights off


----------

